# Vệ sinh răng cho cả nhà



## Phạm ngọc 0210 (4/5/22)

Tháng trước em quyết định đầu tư 1 em tăm nước để dùng. Lúc đầu cũng là định bụng dùng cá nhân thôi, nhưng sau phát hiện ra là cả gia đình có thể cùng dùng được, quá là tiện luôn! Chỉ cần thay đầu tăm là mỗi thành viên có thể sử dụng được rồi. Con bé nhà em mới học lớp 4 mà mê dùng tăm nước lắm, em cũng bất ngờ vì tìm hiểu ra máy tăm nước vẫn phù hợp cho trẻ từ 7 tuổi trở lên luôn. Giờ thì không phải nhắc nhở gì bé vệ sinh răng sau khi ăn nữa, mà có khi con còn gọi cả mẹ vào cùng làm vì vừa sạch lại vừa vui. Máy em đang dùng là dòng EW1611 của Panasonic nhé, có 10 nấc để chỉnh mức tia nước cho phù hợp với từng thành viên trong gia đình, mọi người có thể tham khảo nhé.


----------



## Quynh Nhu0405 (9/5/22)

Máy này nhìn đẹp với sang ghê, dùng được cho bao nhiêu người vậy nhỉ?


----------



## Phạm ngọc 0210 (11/5/22)

Quynh Nhu0405 nói:


> Máy này nhìn đẹp với sang ghê, dùng được cho bao nhiêu người vậy nhỉ?


Này máy tăm nước gia đình, khi mua thì được tặng kèm 2 đầu tăm á bạn. Nếu gia đình đông người thì có thể đặt mua đầu tăm thêm á.
Hbua mình thấy khi mua có tặng thêm đầu tăm á, bạn tham khảo thử.
Máy tăm nước cầm tay Panasonic công nghệ siêu âm EW1611 - Hàng Chính Hãng | Tiki
[Trả góp 0%] Máy Tăm Nước Panasonic Công Nghệ Siêu Âm EW1611 - Làm Sạch Kẽ Răng & Túi Nha Chu, Mát Xa Nướu - 10 Chế Độ - Bình Chứa Lớn - Bảo Hành Chính Hãng  12 tháng | Lazada.vn
https://bit.ly/MaytamnuocPanasonicShopeeSDG4


----------



## Phạm ngọc 0210 (11/5/22)

Gia đình Giang Hồ có review về máy này nè, bạn tham khảo thêm nhé. 
https://bit.ly/PanasonicOral-EW1611-KOLYTGHDe


----------



## Quynh Nhu0405 (11/5/22)

Phạm ngọc 0210 nói:


> Gia đình Giang Hồ có review về máy này nè, bạn tham khảo thêm nhé.
> https://bit.ly/PanasonicOral-EW1611-KOLYTGHDe


Cảm ơn bạn, để mình xem video thử


----------

